# Does walking in/out of a villager's house hurt your friendship level?



## Imaginetheday (Apr 19, 2020)

Sometimes I'm just checking if they're working on a DIY and don't want to talk, so I'll walk in and then immediately walk out again. They give that "question mark" look, so I'm a bit concerned this hurts the friendship I have with them. Anybody know if this is the case?


----------



## meo (Apr 19, 2020)

I wondered that as well lol. It seems like if you already talk to them once in the day they don't do it. But if you haven't talked to them yet and you go in and out it does the question.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

I hope not.

Because, I've definitely entered houses just to see if the villager was doing a DIY, and then promptly left when I saw that they weren't. I have noticed the little question mark that pops up above the villager (as if to ask "why did this idiot enter my home without saying anything and then leave?") Hahaha.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> I wondered that as well lol. It seems like if you already talk to them once in the day they don't do it. But if you haven't talked to them yet and you go in and out it does the question.



That's interesting. I'll check that out and see if I find that to be true as well.


----------



## Believe (Apr 19, 2020)

I always feel guilty doing that so I'll just throw a pity conversation in if I visit


----------



## lizardon (Apr 19, 2020)

I have done that a lot, I guess should be fine??


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> I wondered that as well lol. It seems like if you already talk to them once in the day they don't do it. But if you haven't talked to them yet and you go in and out it does the question.



Can confirm this to not be the case—I got the ? from Graham who I’d already spoken to twice that day.


----------



## meo (Apr 19, 2020)

Fey said:


> Can confirm this to not be the case—I got the ? from Graham who I’d already spoken to twice that day.



Talked to inside their house? Or outside? Because every villager inside their home I've visited and talked to then if I entered again and left out without talking again later I haven't gotten it.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 19, 2020)

I started feeling guilty about doing this today! It would be good to know if it does hurt friendship level.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 19, 2020)

Believe said:


> I always feel guilty doing that so I'll just throw a pity conversation in if I visit



The guilt! It is real! LOL


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 19, 2020)

I recently watched a video on YouTube that said that it _does_ hurt the friendship and makes them more likely to move out (this video was about avoiding villagers to get them to move out). But since the game is still new, I don't think this was 100% confirmed, just a speculation since it seemed to work for this person who was trying to get someone off their island.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> Talked to inside their house? Or outside? Because every villager inside their home I've visited and talked to then if I entered again and left out without talking again later I haven't gotten it.



Just checked and they do give the ? emote even if you talked to them in there before.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

It isnt confirmed but I heard that it does effect your friendship in some way


----------



## meo (Apr 19, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Just checked and they do give the ? emote even if you talked to them in there before.


Weird, I just did it with 2 villagers in their home and they aren't doing it.


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> Talked to inside their house? Or outside? Because every villager inside their home I've visited and talked to then if I entered again and left out without talking again later I haven't gotten it.



Ah, I meant talked to in general (probably outside in the case if Graham that day)

Does it have to be in their house within that “session” of them being home, or would a house visit earlier in the day count too?


----------



## meo (Apr 19, 2020)

Fey said:


> Ah, I meant talked to in general (probably outside in the case if Graham that day)
> 
> Does it have to be in their house within that “session” of them being home, or would a house visit earlier in the day count too?


I'm not really sure since some people reported it still gives them the ?. I tested it with two villagers in their homes just now to see and they didn't do it (I went in their houses and talked to them earlier to give them items). So not sure if it's just another random glitch for why sometimes it does and doesn't.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> I'm not really sure since some people reported it still gives them the ?. I tested it with two villagers in their homes just now to see and they didn't do it (I went in their houses and talked to them earlier to give them items). So not sure if it's just another random glitch for why sometimes it does and doesn't.



I went into the villager's home, talked to them then left. Went back inside again but this time left without saying anything and they gave the ? emote. I did also went into their home and gifted them an item this morning as well. Still does ? whenever I leave without saying anything.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 19, 2020)

regardless if it hurts friendship or not I'm not worried about it since I'm constantly talking to my villagers anyway. while I do feel bad just going in and out for diys.....


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> I'm not really sure since some people reported it still gives them the ?. I tested it with two villagers in their homes just now to see and they didn't do it (I went in their houses and talked to them earlier to give them items). So not sure if it's just another random glitch for why sometimes it does and doesn't.



Interesting.

It doesn’t necessarily have the be a glitch per se. Could just be a random chance of getting the reaction. That’s kinda what I assumed when it happened anyway.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Noctis said:


> regardless if it hurts friendship or not I'm not worried about it since I'm constantly talking to my villagers anyway. while I do feel bad just going in and out for diys.....



Nah, don’t feel bad. After how often they tease/complain about us talking to them too much, it’s really just desserts to ignore them a bit from time to time ^ｪ^


----------



## Natzeky (Apr 19, 2020)

I haven't received any penalties for doing so *yet*, but I also try to not do it all together.

As for going in for recipes, I've found that my villagers tend to craft at particular times on the day; and now I visit their houses at 9 am and 7 pm as I've seen in several days that at this hours they can give me whatever they're doing. I don't know if it's the same time for everyone, but try to note when they start to craft in order to find a possible pattern.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

omg it was the funniest thing when I first did it. I usually talk to them every time I enter their houses, however, I was chopping for wood and proceeded to get chased by wasps so I ran into one of their houses to get away from them and then immediately left and when I saw the "?" I couldn't help but to laugh

_don't mind me Agnes just running from wasps_


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 19, 2020)

In my opiinion I think it just a funny thing it from the game. Like ofc you would wonder why this dude walked in my house and exited without saying anything. lol


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 19, 2020)

Natzeky said:


> I haven't received any penalties for doing so *yet*, but I also try to not do it all together.
> 
> As for going in for recipes, I've found that my villagers tend to craft at particular times on the day; and now I visit their houses at 9 am and 7 pm as I've seen in several days that at this hours they can give me whatever they're doing. I don't know if it's the same time for everyone, but try to note when they start to craft in order to find a possible pattern.



This is a good idea. I tend to come across them crafting twice a day, but I haven't paid attention to the exact time. I'll start tracking that.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve noticed that if they aren’t crafting and you interact with a piece of their furniture like a record player, table, etc they don’t give the ‘?’ reaction, even if you don’t properly talk to them by going over and pressing ‘a’ on the animal in question.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

seems like a silly thing to affect friendship lol - i’ve only done it once on the first day as i’d feel too bad lmao


----------



## cheezu (Apr 19, 2020)

I can confirm that they do give that ? emote each time - I speak to my villagers like a maniac.
I do think it could hurt the friendship just if it were to be translated to human terms - imagine walking into your friend's house only to walk out without saying a word... haha.
But, obviously, I don't actually have a clue if it does in reality in-game.

Also, this is a bit unrelated but one of my villagers said that she heard everyone calling me E-Deluxe and asked if she could call me that.
I said no, in the hopes that I could give her an alternate nickname to call me.
But instead she just blurted - oh, okay then. So I wonder if I also hurt my friendship with her that way.
Oh well, I guess.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 19, 2020)

melsi said:


> Talked to inside their house? Or outside? Because every villager inside their home I've visited and talked to then if I entered again and left out without talking again later I haven't gotten it.



I talked to flurry the other day inside her housewhen she was doing her diy  and when I went back later to check if she was done (she wasn’t) I left without talking to her and I got the question mark


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 19, 2020)

It always makes me laugh. "Hello, don't mind me" 

Can you imagine if someone did that to you? Like those ACNL house visits and then the villager just walks out immediately.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2020)

Probably as been said already but no, it doesn't


----------



## austin9880 (Apr 19, 2020)

So I used to always speak with my villagers every single time I walked into their houses even if they weren't crafting anything. I started building very strong relationships with all of them, and they started "pinging" me all the time when I was walking around. Then things in my real life started to get busy and I felt like I couldn't just continue carrying on with meaningless conversations with my villagers when they weren't crafting, so I would just leave and get the question mark. I've noticed my villagers all "pinging" me a whole lot less. Like maybe twice per day compared to ten or more times per day. So my personal experience and opinion (as well as a few YouTube videos stating the same anecdotal conclusion) tell me that it does negatively impact friendships with villagers. However, I think it is important to note that the official guidebook does not come out and formally state that this has a negative impact on villagers, but does list a variety of other examples of things that bring down friendship levels. That being said, that list could definitely not be all-inclusive and this does in fact bring down friendship levels like so many of us seem to think.

TLDR: It feels like it does, but there isn't really enough evidence to say if it does or does not unless Nintendo decides to just tell us directly.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 19, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I recently watched a video on YouTube that said that it _does_ hurt the friendship and makes them more likely to move out (this video was about avoiding villagers to get them to move out). But since the game is still new, I don't think this was 100% confirmed, just a speculation since it seemed to work for this person who was trying to get someone off their island.


Don't wanna be rude to youtubers, but a lot of what they say or make a video of isn't confirmed. There's been so many "How to make villagers move out" videos and don't think a single one has been 100% confirmed expect for the amiibos method.

So just be wary until we get either guidebook info, datamine info, or just a bunch of tests


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 19, 2020)

Iirc in new leaf at least it wasnt possible to lower a friendship, and I would assume this also stands in new horizons.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 19, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Don't wanna be rude to youtubers, but a lot of what they say or make a video of isn't confirmed. There's been so many "How to make villagers move out" videos and don't think a single one has been 100% confirmed expect for the amiibos method.
> 
> So just be wary until we get either guidebook info, datamine info, or just a bunch of tests



Yeah I see this a lot, not on YouTube but mainly on Facebook, with the mystery island villagers.  Sooo many posts that are like "Hey I tried this strategy and got my dreamies very quickly!  If you do this too on mystery islands, then the game will know who you want and try to give you them sooner!"

And I just look and go... "Really?  You think the game KNOWS who every player's dreamies are?"  They're just giving people false hopes.  It's dishonest to me.  Pushing something that's probably not true, and you don't have the data to back it up.  I let the data speak for itself, I stand for the truth.

So then I just gathered a lot of data, and did my own tests, and found out, it's just RNG, it rolls species first, then a villager.  At the moment, we don't have anything that could possibly change this and make like Raymond more likely to appear.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 19, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Yeah I see this a lot, not on YouTube but mainly on Facebook, with the mystery island villagers.  Sooo many posts that are like "Hey I tried this strategy and got my dreamies very quickly!  If you do this too on mystery islands, then the game will know who you want and try to give you them sooner!"
> 
> And I just look and go... "Really?  You think the game KNOWS who every player's dreamies are?"  They're just giving people false hopes.  It's dishonest to me.  Pushing something that's probably not true, and you don't have the data to back it up.  I let the data speak for itself, I stand for the truth.
> 
> So then I just gathered a lot of data, and did my own tests, and found out, it's just RNG, it rolls species first, then a villager.  At the moment, we don't have anything that could possibly change this and make like Raymond more likely to appear.


Yeah there's plenty of honest Youtubers out there but a lot of them just want to be the first to post a video to get lots of views or likes. Its understandable of course, its their job, but just don't take it to heart lest you be disappointed that it didn't work for you.

I did see your post on the mystery islands, that was a wonderful read. And some solid data to use when I'm hunting Raymond!


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 19, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Yeah there's plenty of honest Youtubers out there but a lot of them just want to be the first to post a video to get lots of views or likes. Its understandable of course, its their job, but just don't take it to heart lest you be disappointed that it didn't work for you.
> 
> I did see your post on the mystery islands, that was a wonderful read. And some solid data to use when I'm hunting Raymond!



Oh nice!

I haven't really looked at YouTube too much yet.  I'm more talking about the Facebook posts that are just flat out wrong, and obviously wrong too.  I don't think they have any ill intentions, but I do find that when people call them out about the falsehoods in the comments, and provide evidence to disprove it, they still insist that they're correct and the evidence and data is not.  I guess people can believe whatever they want, even if it's incorrect...  Overall, just a lot of psychology going on with how people react when they're proven wrong, lots of stubborness, belief perseverance, cognitive dissonance, etc


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 20, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Don't wanna be rude to youtubers, but a lot of what they say or make a video of isn't confirmed. There's been so many "How to make villagers move out" videos and don't think a single one has been 100% confirmed expect for the amiibos method.
> 
> So just be wary until we get either guidebook info, datamine info, or just a bunch of tests


Yeah, thats what I was saying, it was not 100% confirmed but just a speculation since it seemed to work for them when trying to get someone in particular to move out.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't think it matters. Even when you talk to your villagers ALL THE TIME, they will still ask to leave. In fact most people say the villagers that ask to leave more are the ones you talk to the most. Even if they ask to leave, you can tell them not to and their happy about it. So don't matter either way. Just don't going making them mad. I have accidentally made mine mad before. When I talked to them seconds later, they were fine. Haha. Mine still craft DIY's pretty often as well. Not always stuff I need, but still. Haha.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 29, 2020)

melsi said:


> I wondered that as well lol. It seems like if you already talk to them once in the day they don't do it. But if you haven't talked to them yet and you go in and out it does the question.



That's really weird mine is different - if I talk to them in their house, then leave, come back and leave straight away without talking I still get the question mark! Is it to do with whether you've spoken to them earlier outside vs inside, maybe? Don't see why it would be though... strange!!


----------

